# The new cat tree



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Is mahoosive!!!  It reaches the roof lol!



















It was only £32 :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow thats brilliant, i want one,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.........


----------



## Gemma1009 (Oct 16, 2008)

I've got one of those Max and Cleo Love it lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*thats wicked  i want one as well what a bargin  where did you get it from?*


----------



## Gemma1009 (Oct 16, 2008)

i got mine from ebay

Cat activity centre, scratcher, cat scratch + GIFT 2297 on eBay, also Furniture Scratchers, Cats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 03-Dec-08 19:11:03 GMT)


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow that looks great, are they strong as i got Boris one before it was about 3/4 of the size of that one and he knocked it over and it broke. I wouldnt mind getting something like that to keep them entertained when i'm out. xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Gemma1009 said:


> i got mine from ebay
> 
> Cat activity centre, scratcher, cat scratch + GIFT 2297 on eBay, also Furniture Scratchers, Cats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 03-Dec-08 19:11:03 GMT)


*iv had a few from them  their link is in my website  *


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

That looks brilliant - I am sure they will have lots of fun on there

Lou
X


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> Wow that looks great, are they strong as i got Boris one before it was about 3/4 of the size of that one and he knocked it over and it broke. I wouldnt mind getting something like that to keep them entertained when i'm out. xx


Its as safe as houses! Really good material, very sturdy and solid. I am so impressed!

It took about 6 weeks of bidding as i set myself a £40 limit but i eventually won one! The kids love it :thumbup1:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Its as safe as houses! Really good material, very sturdy and solid. I am so impressed!
> 
> It took about 6 weeks of bidding as i set myself a £40 limit but i eventually won one! The kids love it :thumbup1:


Thats a bargain, i might be tempted now lol. xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Santa came early then? Great cat tree :thumbup:- is that the Albany pets one? I'm always putting theirs on watch - you can get some real bargains! The one I got from Zooplus was good but Mai Tai wasn't interested at all:sad:. Sold it on ebay for a reasonable price though. :yesnod:I'll probably get her a new one from Albany after Christmas now. I think my ceilings are too low for a really tall one though! she'd be leaping from the light fittings :eek6:


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Excellent bargain Rachel,and looks fab


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

wow thats a bargain


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Excellent cat tree! And what a bonus at a bargain price


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Santa came early then? Great cat tree :thumbup:- is that the Albany pets one? I'm always putting theirs on watch - you can get some real bargains! The one I got from Zooplus was good but Mai Tai wasn't interested at all:sad:. Sold it on ebay for a reasonable price though. :yesnod:I'll probably get her a new one from Albany after Christmas now. I think my ceilings are too low for a really tall one though! she'd be leaping from the light fittings :eek6:


My Zooplus one didnt go down too well either Lynn....this one though is brill, they are forever leaping on it, its good because of the different levels, and they now sleep on it which is fab :thumbsup:


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

My Raggies love their tree. This was great value!


----------

